# 3-Tagestour ab Bamberg oder näheres Umland - Ideensuche



## nosaint77 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin am Vatertag krank 

Wenigstens bleibt Zeit drüber nachzudenken wie ich mein Kurzurlaub an Pfingsten verbringe. Die Anfrage würde zwar auch gut in Reisen, Routen und Reviere passen, aber ich denke für so nen popeligen Kurzurlaub inmitten von Deutschland frage ich mal lieber die Locals 

Also... die Kids werden größer und so erlaubt die aktuelle Situation eine 3-tägige Tour allein oder ggf. mit Kumpel. Es steht ein Fully zur Verfügung, aber auch ein Rennrad mit Zweitlaufradsatz zum gräveln. Damit ich die Zeit bestmöglichst ausnutzen kann, besteht die Idee die Tour ab Wohnort Bamberg oder mit max. 1-2 Stunden Anfahrt mit dem Auto zu starten. Falls eine Region sich gut für Tagestouren eignet, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen von einer Location aus jeden Tag ne Tagestour zu fahren. Packtaschen für Bikepacking sind angedacht, ein 30l Rucksack hätte ich aber schon für ne MTB-Tour. Werde in Pensionen/Hotels übernachten.

Meine Ideen:

Mit dem MTB den fränkischen Gebirgsweg in abgekürzter Version (Abschnitt ungefähr Münchberg bis Bischofsgrün)
MTB-Tour in Komoot zusammenklicken ab Bamberg in die fränkische Schweiz und zurück (schwierig, da ordentlich Singletrailanteil einzubauen)
mit dem Rennrad ab Bamberg nach Cheb (Tschechien) und dort Bömische Knödel verköstigen, Rückfahrt nach Bayreuth und mit Family dort noch ein Tag dranhängen
mit dem Rennrad ab Bamberg nach Prag, Retour per Bus/Bahn
Kurzurlaub Fichtelgebirge oder fränkische Schweiz und MTB-Tagestouren
Ist da was brauchbares dabei bzw. was würdet ihr vorschlagen? Campingplatz ginge übrigens auch als Ausgangspunkt für Tagestouren. Mitschleppen will ich das 2-Personenzelt aber nicht.

Danke schon mal.

VG, Florian


----------



## jaja007 (30. Mai 2019)

Wir wäre es mit dem Jurasteig wäre sogar mit einem Tagesticket von der VGA möglich. Wenn man die Tour in Deining startet. Hier ein link 
https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/jurasteig-als-mountainbike-tour/a15427.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (31. Mai 2019)

Steigerwald Panoramaweg. Startet in BA, geht bis Iphofen. Irgendwas um die 130 km mit teilweise schönen Pfaden.


----------



## pinguin (31. Mai 2019)

BA - Prag ist auch cool. Wohne etwas links von BA und hatte exakt 400 km, bin in 15 Stunden hingeradelt, dort Kaffee getrunken und dann ne elende Zugfahrt von rund 9 Stunden heimwärts. Das war schlimmer als die Radelei.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Juni 2019)

pinguin schrieb:


> Steigerwald Panoramaweg. Startet in BA, geht bis Iphofen. Irgendwas um die 130 km mit teilweise schönen Pfaden.


Ist da mtb-technisch auch was geboten? Ich meine, das wäre mehr so ein Flowtrail bis maximal S1.


----------



## pinguin (2. Juni 2019)

Sicherlich ist das kein schwieriges Gelände. Es ist aber eine schöne, lange Tour mit viel Aussicht. Wer MTB-technisch was machen will und ein Feuerwerk an S2-Trails ohne viel Transfer dazwischen haben möchte, dürfte in Unterfranken/Oberfranken fehl am Platz sein. Ich habe nen Freund, der erwartet auf 40-50 km MTB-Ausfahrt 80% Trailanteil mit Anspruch. Dennoch fahren wir ab und an ins Fichtelgebirge bzw. in die Rhön und fahren dort gute Halbtagestouren. Er ist dann jedesmal sehr zufrieden, obwohl wir überwiegend auf Schotter, einfachen Waldwegen und ein paar Wurzeln respektive Steinen unterwegs waren. Von daher, der Panoramaweg hat schon was, auch für Trail"fanatiker".

Wenn ich kniffeln will und auch mal Schlüsselstellen probieren will, dann mache ich das im heimischen Stadtwald. Da kriege ich das Trailverhältnis sicherlich auf über 80% und bin danach gut bedient. Ist für viele auch nur leichtes S2, vermute ich. Man könnte natürlich in unserem Stadtwald auch ne Mehrtagestour veranstalten. Wir haben kleinräumig weit über 100 echte Trailkilometer. Und auch das Hochfahren ist dort nicht immer einfach.

In Schweinfurt Quartier beziehen und dann jeden Tag ab in den Wald


----------



## pinguin (2. Juni 2019)

Von BA aus gut erreichbar sind der Schlangenweg und in Kombination die sog. Eberhart-Trails. Das wäre auch eine Tagestour. Von BA Richtung Zell am Ebersberg via Panorama-Weg, dann die rund 25 km Trails abrocken und wieder heim. Die Eberhart-Traisl dürften schon eher S2 sein und es gibt, je nach Wetterlage, da Stellen, da möchte ich wirklich nicht stürzen. Mobilfunkempfang ist da keiner und man fällt tief und hart.


----------



## pinguin (2. Juni 2019)

Was spricht gegen den Rennsteig? Ist auch nicht schwer, was Fahrtechnik angeht, aber anstrengend, wenn man die Etappen ausdehnt.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Juni 2019)

Danke erstmal. Also den Steigerwald Panoramaweg bin ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte schon mal von BA bis Michelau gewandert und dann sind wir "abgebogen" zu den Schwiegereltern Richtung Würzburg. Landschaftlich ist der Panoramaweg tatsächlich reizvoll, aber auf der gelaufenen Strecke waren max. 10% Trailanteil. Klar sind 80% Trailanteil bei einer Mehrtagesetappe in Franken utopisch, aber so 30% sollten schon drin sein. Aber in unbekannten Gegenden per Komoot was zusammenklicken ist halt immer bisserl mit Risiko verbunden ob die Infos dann auch stimmen. Der fränkische Gebirgsweg soll angeblich interessant sein, daher hatte ich den hier mit aufgeführt. Eberhardt Trails und Schlangentrail ist für ne Tagestour vorgemerkt. In der fränkischen bin ich die Pottensteintour mal gefahren, war landschaftlich reizvoll, auch bisserl was technisches dabei das man nicht gleich einschläft


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juni 2019)

pinguin schrieb:


> Wer MTB-technisch was machen will und ein Feuerwerk an S2-Trails ohne viel Transfer dazwischen haben möchte, dürfte in Unterfranken/Oberfranken fehl am Platz sein.



In Oberfranken gibts da schon einiges .... mal bei ner Tour ausm "Leutenbach Thread" mitfahren


----------

